# ps3/pc ip address conflict



## wargamedt (Jan 22, 2008)

When I am using my ps3 and my computer at the same time it says windows system error there is an ip address conflict with another system on the network but my ps3 work's fine and my nat type is 2 my pc is alos working fine should i be worried or not? ( my ps3 has a different ip address than my pc)


----------



## ghost (Jan 22, 2008)

They both have static IP addresses or you using DHCP?


----------



## wargamedt (Jan 22, 2008)

ghost said:


> They both have static IP addresses or you using DHCP?


static ip and how do i know if im using dhcp?


----------



## ghost (Jan 22, 2008)

This maybe your problem, if you access your router settings you should be able to tell if its using DHCP, that assigns nods (computers, printers, consoles) ip addresses. I think this may be the problem. If the router is DHCP enabled I would find out the range of of ip address 0-99 for example and then give your PC and maybe PS3 (if you can) a static IP address. if you need help giving your PC a static & different IP address just post back.


----------



## wargamedt (Jan 22, 2008)

ghost said:


> This maybe your problem, if you access your router settings you should be able to tell if its using DHCP, that assigns nods (computers, printers, consoles) ip addresses. I think this may be the problem. If the router is DHCP enabled I would find out the range of of ip address 0-99 for example and then give your PC and maybe PS3 (if you can) a static IP address. if you need help giving your PC a static & different IP address just post back.



when i went to portforward.com to set up a static ip for my pc i got 4 different possible static ip. I used the first static ip for my ps3 and the third static ip for my pc. But I'm not sure if that means that my ps3 is using a static ip.


----------



## wargamedt (Jan 22, 2008)

wargamedt said:


> when i went to portforward.com to set up a static ip for my pc i got 4 different possible static ip. I used the first static ip for my ps3 and the third static ip for my pc. But I'm not sure if that means that my ps3 is using a static ip.


I looked at my dhcp settings it is enabled and my ip address range is 192.168.1.33-192.168.1.63 then it says dhcp lease 1 day and then my router ip address


----------



## DaveSi677 (May 1, 2009)

yep that is fine... I would just assign you PS3 an IP out of that range like 192.168.1.250... Had a similar problem with DHCP...


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2009)

dude, old thread. please check the date of the posts before replying.


----------

